# EDC



## uncle maddy (Jun 6, 2017)

hello

just wondering if anyone caries there slingshot daily.

or what percentage of the time ?

do you take it, say, to the grocery store? other public places...

when a sign says "n0 weapons allowed", and they show a picture of a gun and a knife, can I play stupid and say the slingshot wasn't in the picture :0)

seen some holsters and shot pouches and would like to get or make one for my rambone. anybody have any ideas on this?

anyone have any stories of defending yourself with a slingshot?

how quickly can you launch a shot from the stored position?

I think that would be a cool test for a badge idea like I see some people have for speed or power.

thanks for your thoughts


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

First of all. People don't like to talk about the slingshot for personal defense on these boards. Our guys in England, Germany, etc. don't need any extra heat on them. They are barely allowed to have weapons as is.

But I carry a slingshot 24-7. The only time I don't have one on me is in government buildings where they are forbidden.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

I carry mine when hiking and camping, just for plinking.

Never carry it around town or to the grocery store.


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Hi.

I don't. Winnie does.

18.4%

No. Yes.

Playing stupid takes great skill, so no.

No.

Yes, but not against humans.

27 seconds.

I don't.

You're welcome.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

One thing to consider, in my locality it is illegal to carry a slingshot concealed. You can carry one but it has to be visible. I often carry the tube setup for bare back shooting looped around my wrist. However I don't carry ammo as it is more of a conversation piece than anything else.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

In the UK you can carry in public (but best 'hidden'). You're not allowed to use for damaging property or injuring anyone - and I believe self-defence counts strictly speaking (if its offensive its illegal) ... In fact Catty's one of the few if only 'weapons' you can carry in public with ammunition without being a police officer or in the military... I carry one in my bag pretty much all the time - but honestly can't actually use in the area I live in (so really isn't any point). They do get used in brawls from time to time - not enough guns ;-)

Europe as a whole is pretty anti anything that could harm anyone period.

Use wise - can use in the garden - but projectiles may not leave the garden. There as some public spaces that I may use (as long as I keep it secret). Farm land etc. can use only by permission (and usually you're expected to have insurance).

Shooting animals - the law says its Legal and Illegal on the same site - so its as confusing as anything from that standpoint. Also need to be sure that if you are hunting - that its all within parameters.

Though if I were still in South Africa - I'd probably consider one for self defence... maybe. And only as a last resort.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

In my country the law does not even recognize slingshot as anything of importance but that does not mean that one can shoot and carry it around just like that - the police might have large discretionary powers to decide if it is dangerous or not.

as for carrying, just as inconvenience above, I carry it everywhere except in the places where I know I will be scanned or searched.

cheers,

jazz


----------



## I like rubber (Jun 12, 2017)

We're not supposed to have sling shot in some states in Australia
Good thing I'm in Queensland


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

I live in Louisiana so unless I'm literally shooting somebody at the time the worst I generally get is a "take that shit home."

I was in a park after dark one time and the cops that came liked the slingshots so much all three of them ended up joining me. They even instructed me to shoot the sign that indicated no visitors after dark.


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

Here in virginia it's legal to open carry. Unclear about using them on people, however they just passed a a law saying it can be used to hunt basically everything but elk..

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

I personally don't edc a slingshot since it would never get used, so I keep it by my little shooting range or on the rare occasion take it on a trail for some plinking.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I Cary mine everywhere on the farm to keep the snakes thinned out. Much lighter than a pistol,it doesn't rust and you don't need ear plugs. But "imo" a Slingshot for self defense? Laughable. Everyone that I know here has concealed carry permits.


----------



## uncle maddy (Jun 6, 2017)

allot of good replies

didn't think that someone would outlaw slingshots.

good thing i live in arizona, sounds like i'm still in the wild west compared to some over regulated poor folk in other places.

I just can't shoot ducks at the park for a good bbq... at least when someones watching :0)

does anyone take small game in an urban enviroment?

I know it sounds off, but when your poor, and meat at the store is out of budget, and there's doves pigeons and rabbits everywhere here,

why not give it a shot...pun intended :0)


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

I only bring them to places that I know are %100 legal to have on me . If I'm not sure I leave it home


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I keep one in the car all the time or in a backpack if I'm out hiking. I also take them to work with me because I work retail and love to show them off and my co-workers love to see any new one I might get or make. Many people love to see them but very very few ever inquire about them or wish to shoot one. Weird!


----------



## Zachary Fowler (Mar 7, 2016)

Axion champ yelow jacket because it fits the pocket so well and i like to shot a few shots every day when im out and about not just in front of my cetch box


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I've recently actually swopped mine out, I am now carrying a stainless custom cut-down Milbro style - its really small but actually fits the hand extremely well. Like Fowler - I like the ability to shoot when I came when I'm out (not that that happens often).


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Always keep one of my shooters nearby, but not necessarily on me. Love to go on 'walk-n-shoots'. Have used one on several occasions to run off menacing dogs, shoot rattle snakes, and the occasional vermin. Once had an interesting standoff with 5 coyotes and was glad I had it with me. Never had occasion to use one in self defense, and hope I never have to, but wouldn't hesitate if the situation called for it.

I believe Arizona is an Open-Carry state, so guessing SS-carry is not an issue for you.


----------



## FlingShotLife (Jan 6, 2017)

I keep two in the car. One for me and one for my son just incase we are someplace and we find the opertunitiy to fling some. I would not carry it for protection here from the two legged meth head squirrels that jack people here. That's what the g30 is for. I don't want a fade for pulling a SS out on someone. But it might make them laugh and distract them. That is always something to think about.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

uncle maddy said:


> allot of good replies
> 
> didn't think that someone would outlaw slingshots.
> 
> ...


Never underestimate the willingness of politicians to outlaw anything that they think might earn them a vote.


----------



## Steve32 (Jul 7, 2011)

In UK, isn't it the case that hunting can be legal or illegal in the same place depending on intent? 
If you're going to eat your kill, it's fine, but if it's for giggles, or to hurt or scare the animal, it's illegal?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Hey Steve32 -

Hunting in the UK is odd legally. On the Gov website one page says you need a general licence to hunt (esp. the species you'd want to go for with a catty). But when you go to the General Licence page it then says its actually not required as long as you follow the principals on the General Licence. But to get a general licence you need to prove reasonable doubt as to why you need this and other than actually hunting for the pot or as a reregistered pest control officer you'd probably not be eligible... in fact you need to have reasons why you've not used a pest control service... BUT then on another page on the same site says that killing of any animal is illegal in the UK (So basically is you have ants - best call pest control as you can't legally intensionally sort that problem out yourself without a general licence...) Also it seems that a general licence is for a specific intended purpose?

Ignorance is not an accepted excuse in the UK legally - but they don't make it easy to understand. Definitely follow to the letter where possible as to seasons, ammunition and locations. Also no use of artificial lighting or dogs. Some of UK's laws go back to the Magna Carta (ancient times even), so there are some interesting little exceptions. Also if you're going to hunt may be worth getting insurance.

But you're right on the second point. hurting and scaring is illegal. One of the reasons why stones are not permitted as ammunition.


----------



## Zachary Fowler (Mar 7, 2016)

It's illegal in Maine to hunt with a slingshot. I have talked to a few palotivions about it and it's hard to get it changed because no one really cares. One of my goles is to see that law changed some day.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

mattwalt said:


> Hey Steve32 -
> 
> Hunting in the UK is odd legally. On the Gov website one page says you need a general licence to hunt (esp. the species you'd want to go for with a catty). But when you go to the General Licence page it then says its actually not required as long as you follow the principals on the General Licence. But to get a general licence you need to prove reasonable doubt as to why you need this and other than actually hunting for the pot or as a reregistered pest control officer you'd probably not be eligible... in fact you need to have reasons why you've not used a pest control service... BUT then on another page on the same site says that killing of any animal is illegal in the UK (So basically is you have ants - best call pest control as you can't legally intensionally sort that problem out yourself without a general licence...) Also it seems that a general licence is for a specific intended purpose?
> 
> ...


As I learn more about UK law, I am more convinced than ever that we did the right thing in 1775.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Ironically you guys did the wrong thing in 1899... but thats a whole different story.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

mattwalt said:


> Ironically you guys did the wrong thing in 1899... but thats a whole different story.


Can't argue with that. The US has a long, sordid history of meddling in Latin America.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

There is that. Though I was referring to a little known African issue.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

You have me stumped on that one.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

We around the time the UK invaded South Africa, America were on the side of the South Africa (as many believed was an unjust war / land grabbing) - and had promised weapons and ammunition to Paul Kruger to help repel the British. However putting the grievances of 1775 aside decided to become even better friends with England (and effectively cast a blind eye to the events that followed).

On a side note, Great Britain did finally apologise in 1998 for the atrocities that were inflicted on the boers by their hands. And actually thinking abut it - The Boer War is probably one of the few insurgent wars that had a definitive victor.


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

Zachary Fowler said:


> It's illegal in Maine to hunt with a slingshot. I have talked to a few palotivions about it and it's hard to get it changed because no one really cares. One of my goles is to see that law changed some day.


Dude you really gotta learn to spell

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

It's crazy the difference in "weapon" laws in the UK and UK Jr (canada) compared to the USA

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## NoGuarantees (Feb 22, 2018)

Hey Abenso, maybe Zachary meant to spell paleoticians as an indicator of how "behind the times" their laws are concerning slingshot hunting.....in which case I think we would all agree...

NG


----------



## NoGuarantees (Feb 22, 2018)

Zachary, where there is "lack of law" due to failure to address the issue as a consequence of low political demand ie "public support", you may be able to do more than you think. It may be productive to employ a lawyer to delve into the "letter of law" and precedent concerning laws that are neglected, behind the times, or that we disagree with. Unfortunately these things take money unless you can find a lawyer that is willing to volunteer his time...

NG


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

raventree78 said:


> One thing to consider, in my locality it is illegal to carry a slingshot concealed. You can carry one but it has to be visible. I often carry the tube setup for bare back shooting looped around my wrist. However I don't carry ammo as it is more of a conversation piece than anything else.


I carry some type of slingshot everyday, wherever I go. I carry 1842 or 1632 tubes looped around my wrist to shoot frameless as well. I have my mini altoid tin ones and my spinshot that I rotate in my edc. It also depends on what I'm wearing. My choice of ammo differs as well depending on where I go. I'm always thinking of different ways to make mini shooters so that I can always have one on me.


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

Abenso said:


> Zachary Fowler said:
> 
> 
> > It's illegal in Maine to hunt with a slingshot. I have talked to a few palotivions about it and it's hard to get it changed because no one really cares. One of my goles is to see that law changed some day.
> ...


Fowler has dyslexia. He can't help any spelling or reading mistakes he makes.


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot (Mar 14, 2017)

NoGuarantees said:


> Zachary, where there is "lack of law" due to failure to address the issue as a consequence of low political demand ie "public support", you may be able to do more than you think. It may be productive to employ a lawyer to delve into the "letter of law" and precedent concerning laws that are neglected, behind the times, or that we disagree with. Unfortunately these things take money unless you can find a lawyer that is willing to volunteer his time...
> 
> NG


There's actually an old thread on here about getting slingshots legalized for hunting in your state, and the dude mentioned that it would help to join the state sportsman's association. He even posted a copy of the motion he used in his.


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

In my country, slingshots have been used in public manifestations and revolts against the government. Here's what the police found. Look how these slingshots are made, with construction irons and latex tubes. So, no, i never carry a slingshot with me, out of my garden. Too dangerous.


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

When I’m not at work, I normally have a slingshot and a few steel balls on me. Even in a crowded town there might be an impromptu plinking opportunity that you wouldn’t want to miss out on


----------



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

I never carry a slingshot anywhere. I have no reason to. I shoot it in the driveway at cans on the weekends then it goes into a plastic storage bag until next time. I'm not a speed shooter and I'm pretty sure I can catch a nasty beating from an assailant in the time it would take me to get off a shot.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I carry when I'm out in the field only, and I don't let it be known I have a slingshot on me I usually transport the sling and ammo in a locked ammo can in my trunk in case I'm stopped and I get a officer with an attitude. Even though I'm WAY, WAY out of LA city I'm still part of LA county ... and you don't want to deal with anything LA at all .... The sling and ammo are in the truck ONLY when I'm going to a shooting location ... other wise you are asking for trouble if the wrong person of power stops you and they are having a bad day !!

I usually carry a smallish sling shot as it hides in a vest pocket well, and I will take a few sets of extra elastics as well. When out in the field and I'm hunting I wll take a bit bigger sling and a bit heavier ammo.

wll


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot (Mar 14, 2017)

wll said:


> I carry when I'm out in the field only, and I don't let it be known I have a slingshot on me I usually transport the sling and ammo in a locked ammo can in my trunk in case I'm stopped and I get a officer with an attitude. Even though I'm WAY, WAY out of LA city I'm still part of LA county ... and you don't want to deal with anything LA at all .... The sling and ammo are in the truck ONLY when I'm going to a shooting location ... other wise you are asking for trouble if the wrong person of power stops you and they are having a bad day !!
> 
> I usually carry a smallish slingshot as it hides in a vest pocket well, and I will take a few sets of extra elastics as well. When out in the field and I'm hunting I wll take a bit bigger sling and a bit heavier ammo.
> 
> wll


You should move a half hour North to Rosamond, and then you'd be in Kern county, away from that LA county crap.  If you go up into the hills behind town, you'll find the ground littered with shell casings, and there's a good chance that you'll hear some gunfire in the mornings coming from said hills. Love that little town. And since Rosamond is right by Edwards, I'd hope people would be a little more tolerant to sports like ours.


----------



## NoGuarantees (Feb 22, 2018)

Yes, vote with your feet when it is practical!
For EDC, I have a medium to small, roughcut natural. This one has three #64 rubber bands per side for 3/4 inch worth of rubber. It has constrictor knotted strings and two doubled over pieces of duct tape for a pouch. The two pieces of duct tape has permanent double sided tape between. It is lightweight and shoots marbles good, but the draw is really short...I will adjust a longer string at my forks eventually. I like to use readily available cheap wally-world rubber bands - Advantage made by Allied, because I usually just shoot it a little while then put new rubber on it and give it away. I am always bumping into someone who could enjoy a slingshot - mostly youngsters...

To get a longer draw I could splice the bands together, but I do not think I could trust it...does anyone else splice rubber bands with success?

Edited to include an inquiry...


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

Ironically I can carry my loaded pistol ALMOST everywhere. I can have however many loaded pistols I want loaded in my vehicle or on my person, but the slingshot has to be in a case when transported in the vehicle because the concealed carry laws and the hunting laws don't always jive. I normally carry both when out in the woods for a walk or something. I feel naked without my pistol on my side and only feel like I'm in my undies without the slingshot in my back pocket. I am sure you would have to do something pretty blatantly stupid for the slingshot thing to ever even come up here. No one cares...it's just a toy right? :lol:


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Hobbit With A Slingshot said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> > I carry when I'm out in the field only, and I don't let it be known I have a slingshot on me I usually transport the sling and ammo in a locked ammo can in my trunk in case I'm stopped and I get a officer with an attitude. Even though I'm WAY, WAY out of LA city I'm still part of LA county ... and you don't want to deal with anything LA at all .... The sling and ammo are in the truck ONLY when I'm going to a shooting location ... other wise you are asking for trouble if the wrong person of power stops you and they are having a bad day !!
> ...


Ha, Ha, HA ..... already looking in the Willow Springs area for property or possible Tehachapi area, started looking last month, will see real estate agents possibly this weekend. Yes I have plans to move out of LA county ... it is horrible !!!

wll


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot (Mar 14, 2017)

Well, best of luck to you, house prices in CA being what they are. Hope you find a place that has enough space to shoot... which, given what I remember of the area (never really got up into Tehachapi myself, though) shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

NoGuarantees said:


> Yes, vote with your feet when it is practical!
> For EDC, I have a medium to small, roughcut natural. This one has three #64 rubber bands per side for 3/4 inch worth of rubber. It has constrictor knotted strings and two doubled over pieces of duct tape for a pouch. The two pieces of duct tape has permanent double sided tape between. It is lightweight and shoots marbles good, but the draw is really short...I will adjust a longer string at my forks eventually. I like to use readily available cheap wally-world rubber bands - Advantage made by Allied, because I usually just shoot it a little while then put new rubber on it and give it away. I am always bumping into someone who could enjoy a slingshot - mostly youngsters...
> 
> To get a longer draw I could splice the bands together, but I do not think I could trust it...does anyone else splice rubber bands with success?
> ...


I've been shooting .177 BBs with a #64 rubber band set up something like yours all winter, and I really like it.

For marbles, I like #64 chains, 3-2-2 (3 at the fork, 2 in the middle and 2 at the pouch). I also like braided #64 chains 2-2-1-1-1.

Office bands perform pretty well, and are perfect for give-away slings.

There are several thread on the topic here on the forum or at Simple-Shot.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/13489-chained-rubber-bands/


----------



## NoGuarantees (Feb 22, 2018)

Wow KawKan thanks! That is great info and the video good too!


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Always carry my current edc and a small ziplock bag of misc ammo in a cargo pocket. Prolly illegal but I don't care. Doctors, nurses, my dentist, friends all think it's quaint that an old man carries a slingshot ... little do they know. *



*If I'm going to be scanned it won't be on me. While **there's still a sort of laid back 'wild west' attitude around here, it's best to follow the Tao admonishment - 'Avoid the authorities.' *


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Alfred E. Monkeynipples said:


> *Always carry my current edc and a small ziplock bag of misc ammo in a cargo pocket. Prolly illegal but I don't care. Doctors, nurses, my dentist, friends all think it's quaint that an old man carries a slingshot ... little do they know. *
> 
> 
> 
> *If I'm going to be scanned it won't be on me. While **there's still a sort of laid back 'wild west' attitude around here, it's best to follow the Tao admonishment - 'Avoid the authorities.' *


You certainly busted my bubble. From reading your posts I figured you were a young whipper snapper. Even your picture suggests you don't look like a quaint old man.


----------



## pmatty77 (Jun 12, 2011)

Am in the Uk,i used to use air rifles but it's much more difficult to use them these day's and the laws are very confusing,you only need one dibble after a bit of promotion and you can have a ton of crap,i tend to take my slingshot out when i take the dogs,i don't have any ammo pouches and have a small bag,tbh know one has a clue,as Mattwalt say's the laws are a bit confusing(i did hear that someone who trapped a grey squirrel was prosecuted as it is illegal to release a non native species) and can depend if it's a more rural area with a history of shooting,


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

Jolly Roger said:


> Alfred E. Monkeynipples said:
> 
> 
> > *Always carry my current edc and a small ziplock bag of misc ammo in a cargo pocket. Prolly illegal but I don't care. Doctors, nurses, my dentist, friends all think it's quaint that an old man carries a slingshot ... little do they know. *
> ...


*In reality, I look like Fabio. Sure. *

*In dog years I'm really old. Funny, no matter what age or condition the physical body is in, mentally many of us feel like early thirties. Grateful for that!*


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Alfred E. Monkeynipples said:


> *Always carry my current edc and a small ziplock bag of misc ammo in a cargo pocket. Prolly illegal but I don't care. Doctors, nurses, my dentist, friends all think it's quaint that an old man carries a slingshot ... little do they know. *
> 
> 
> 
> *If I'm going to be scanned it won't be on me. While **there's still a sort of laid back 'wild west' attitude around here, it's best to follow the Tao admonishment - 'Avoid the authorities.' *


There are times when I take a little hike and I have a vest on ... a small sling in one pocket and some ammo in another and no one knows (do have my safety glasses in a pocket). I'm to old to look like a gangster, and no one would suspect anything because I have no backpack or anything like that. I look like just a older guy walking in the hills with a cane. The slingshot I do carry on these type of outings are lighter powered and are small ... my small birch ply Mule is one of my favorites on this type of outing because it is very light, I also like the old style Luck Ring, but it is heavier. !

Now if I'm going in the off trails a bit with the intent to do some shooting and maybe hunting, yes I have a set up I take that has a few types of ammo, a couple of slingshots (still usually smallish, but one of my modified F-16's always comes along), extra elastic sets ready to just install, safety glass, my modified archery shooting glove, a knife, some band-aids and the like. As a matter of fact, I get a new fanny pack tomorrow and I will post pics of what is in it.

wll


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Will; I see you're in the USA. I once had an English gal tell me it was not polite to pat a gall on her Fanny since their idea of a Fanny is just the opposite of our concept. In England, it seems that a woman's Fanny is in the front not her back side.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Jolly Roger said:


> Will; I see you're in the USA. I once had an English gal tell me it was not polite to pat a gall on her Fanny since their idea of a Fanny is just the opposite of our concept. In England, it seems that a woman's Fanny is in the front not her back side.


I could make a funny comment but I don't want to get kicked off this forum ; - )

wll


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Jolly Roger said:


> Will; I see you're in the USA. I once had an English gal tell me it was not polite to pat a gall on her Fanny since their idea of a Fanny is just the opposite of our concept. In England, it seems that a woman's Fanny is in the front not her back side.


Hahaha He said "fanny pack" not "fanny pat"!


----------



## NoGuarantees (Feb 22, 2018)

That is why when you wear a "fanny pack" it is on the front!


----------



## JPD-Madrid (Apr 2, 2013)

Actually 4 years ago i carried my slingshot with me everyday with a small bag of ammos. I leave it in my car only when i has to pass some security gate like the entrance of police office.

During that period, i was keeping in mind to find a second and a place to shot one pellet.


----------

